# How do they judge honey at the fair?



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

What are the parameters that are used to judge honey at the state fairs? I just pulled some really light colored honey off of one of my hives and it was a thing of beauty and had a very good taste so I thought "that looks about as god as anything I saw at the fair last year".I just wondered if there were certain things to do or ways to present your honey that makes them more appealing to the judges.Not really expecting to take a blue ribbbon but I dont really want to embarrass myself in front of the whole state(not that I havnt done it before)


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

quick and simple without a long reply. There are differant classes for honey depending on color. some shows have 3-4 while others may have 7. Water white (locust, bush honey suckle, sage, fireweed) extra white (clover, alfalfa and the above) white (clover and lots of varites here) extra light amber, light amber, amber(tulip poplar is a good example) dark amber ( buckwheat is a good example). So you need to put honey in right class. Then it is judged on cleaniness(no wax, bee parts, dirt, or other itmes in honey), freedom from air bubbles and froth on top, level of fill(proper level and all the same) no sticky jars or honey on lids on inside and no imperfections in glass or paint on lid and moisture contend(most shows vary but as a general rule honey should be below 18.2, however I perfer to be below 17.6 and above 14%. I hae seen 18.2 honey ferment. That pretty well sums it up.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The judges will also probably use a polarized film device to view the honey with to look for particles, crystals, etc. that may not appear to the naked eye. Points are as mentioned in a number of catageories - moisture, cleanliness and such, uniformity in container fill, clean containers, all carrying varying points toward the final score. Each judge may have a pet item they like or dislike and judge accordingly on any discretionary points.


----------



## sky_blue_tornado (Apr 8, 2009)

I was kinda wondering the same thing. Our fair has two classes of honey, well there is like 20 different classes you can show in, but there is only two colors. White and Amber. so i was wondering the difference. light and dark is the only difference i can tell. soooooo like yeah. I am showing for white honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Color and clarity have alot to do w/ it. Get the book from your fair. It should outline what the judges will critique your entry on. Most Honey Judgings I have seen require three jars from the same producer in the same category. Such as Water White Honey, three unlabeled one pound queenline jars. Consistency of moisture content, clarity(lack of air bubbles or junk, determined by passing the jar in front of a light box), uniformity of the filled jars, proper weight of filled jars, etc..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

sky_blue_tornado said:


> but there is only two colors. White and Amber. so i was wondering the difference. light and dark is the only difference i can tell. QUOTE]
> 
> Each of those are two different categories, aren't they? Each would be judged separetly and awarded separetly.


----------

